# Sun Blaze T5



## Dany (Oct 28, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried the Sun Blaze T5 over the their tank? They are made by the Sunlight which makes Tek lights. I don't really see a differece in the two but that the outter skin is different and that Sun Blaze is half the price.

http://www.sunlightsupply.com/produ...F4E0DE0815D55344A60E0F325E958&c=54&kys=&pgi=1


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

It looks like a more than decent light. I think it has an individual reflector for each tube. I'll have to check this out at the local hydro shop and see how optimal the reflector is.


----------



## Dany (Oct 28, 2006)

ruki said:


> It looks like a more than decent light. I think it has an individual reflector for each tube. I'll have to check this out at the local hydro shop and see how optimal the reflector is.


I am unsure about the individual reflector... some pictures looks as if there are individual reflectors and some looks as if there is only one... If you could please post what you find in your local hydro shop and get back to me I would appreachiate it. For some reason i can't seem to fine it where i live... If it is individual reflectors then i think i might just get this. Its half the price of the Tek fixtures but it made by the same company


----------



## PAINKILLER1009 (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a sun blaze 8x54w I use in my other hobby and a tek 4x54w for my tank.
The difference is the reflector looks to be made out of some kind of different metal its not as shiny and there is no v bend above the bulb.
It does have individual reflectors though.


----------

